
Atlas: Programming the UK's first supercomputer - benev
http://www.linuxvoice.com/atlas-the-uks-supercomputer/
======
kencausey
In the photo with Ann Moffat and her daughter is the 'table' that they are
sitting at some sort of punch card setup?

~~~
dalke
It looks like a way to project a microfilm image onto a table top.

I followed the link and found [http://www.chilton-
computing.org.uk/gallery/ral/slide3.htm](http://www.chilton-
computing.org.uk/gallery/ral/slide3.htm) . The bottom-right corner is this
image, with the title "Scanning Lab". It's also visible, without a projected
image, in the image at the top-left. ( [http://www.chilton-
computing.org.uk/gallery/ral/orig/r02008....](http://www.chilton-
computing.org.uk/gallery/ral/orig/r02008.jpg) )

The machine in the background appears to be a digitizer, given the image on
the bottom row, center [http://www.chilton-
computing.org.uk/gallery/ral/orig/r03354....](http://www.chilton-
computing.org.uk/gallery/ral/orig/r03354.jpg) .

Edit: oops! I pointed to an image from the same photo session, but this Linux
Voice article uses the upper-left photo at [http://www.chilton-
computing.org.uk/gallery/ral/slide4.htm](http://www.chilton-
computing.org.uk/gallery/ral/slide4.htm) . That is, LV uses
[http://www.chilton-
computing.org.uk/gallery/ral/orig/r03357....](http://www.chilton-
computing.org.uk/gallery/ral/orig/r03357.jpg) and not [http://www.chilton-
computing.org.uk/gallery/ral/orig/r03356....](http://www.chilton-
computing.org.uk/gallery/ral/orig/r03356.jpg) . Note that the Chilton
Computing web site dates the images as 26.07.68.

